

How Quora sent us 82.10% of our visitors - abbycrowley1
http://blog.foundersnetwork.com/2013/01/how-quora-sent-us-82-10-of-our-visitors/

======
dbaupp
Interesting strategy! I guess it generalises to StackOverflow (etc) too.

On a different note, all the percentages seem far too precise for their
purpose: just 82% would be just fine. And unless the sample size is quite
large, one shouldn't be saying that there is significant difference between
59-63% and 65% (and, the 57% bounce rate from TC is certainly not "markedly
lower").

~~~
hoag
Hah! Impossible to please everyone, I suppose :) I originally wrote the story
casually rounding everything to nearest integer values, but then figured that,
most people reading this (probably) being developers, I should maintain
exacting precision. That said, your point is well taken. :)

------
kholmes79
Thanks Marc. I will give it a shot. e.g. "look for questions that are relevant
to the problems we are trying to solve, and answer to the best of my
abilities." I'm curious how much actual traffic this created and also if Quora
is better suited for your business vs. others...

~~~
hoag
Cool Kevin, thanks!

------
abbycrowley1
It is very impressive the extent Quora helped increase volumes of traffic to
your site, minimize bounce rates, and maximize user sign-ups. This read was
the perfect combination of humor and information.

~~~
hoag
Thanks for the post, Abby!

